# الطاقة الهيدوجينية لمن طلبها مني



## م.محمد الكردي (6 مايو 2006)

موقع رائع جدا عن الطاقة الهيدروجينية وتطبيقاتها:67: 

http://www.h2eco.org/

وعن تقنيات وتكنولوجيا هذه الطاقة

http://freeenergynews.com/Directory/Hydrogen/index.html

للأسف لم أجد مواقع بالعربية فالرجاء ممن يجد أن يسعفنا بها:80: 

شكرا لكم


----------



## المغربي- (29 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
في الحقيقة هناك الكثير من التقنيات التي تهدف إلى تقليل إستعمال البترول أن أتابع الكثير من هده التقنيات في مواقع عديدة فمثلا مفاعل Pantone وخلية Joe و خلية Stanly و الكثير غيرها 
حيث تضل هده الثقنيات بعيدة و مقموعة و السبب هو أطماع التجار أما مصير هده الحياة فلا تدخل في حسابات أحد إلا من رحم الله ....شكرا.


----------



## mukarameng (30 مايو 2006)

الحقيقة هو موضوع عام وله علاقة بالمجالات الكيمياوية والبايلوجية وانا حقيقة ابحث عن الطاقة الهيدروجينية البايلوجية وكيفية استخلاصها من البكتلاريا وغيره وشكرا للاخ المشرف وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عصام نورالدين (24 يناير 2008)

موقع رائع بالفعل ..

إن الطاقة الهيدروجينية منتشرة في فرنسا بشكل كبير ......حتى على مستوى الحافلات المخصصة لنقل الركاب.


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرااااااااااا


----------

